# New CBO exams



## Kao Chen (Jan 8, 2015)

How many of you have decided that the best path to a CBO certification has been to become an ICC Combination Inspector or a Combination Plans Examiner before you take the Legal/Management Module? Guess what? All your hard work will not count towards your CBO certification (see the new exam bulletin). From what I read you will now be required to take 3 exams: Management Module, Legal Module and Building Codes & Standard Module. Your Combination certifications will no longer count.

I can see the logic in splitting up the Legal & Management into 2 exams but to no longer count your Combination certification as equal to the new technology exam is beyond logic. To top it all off, the new CBO exams are based only on the 2015 codes which my jurisdiction will never adopt (6 year cycle currently on the 2012 codes). If you have not all ready started the 'old' process (taken the old legal/management or technology module) before 1/1/2015 then you have to go through the new process.  I'm feeling screwed!

I hope that I'm misunderstanding this new approach.


----------



## mjesse (Jan 8, 2015)

Kao Chen said:
			
		

> I hope that I'm misunderstanding this new approach.


Nope, you've got it.

The goal of the ICC was to place more "value" on the CBO cert.

Making it more "challenging" to achieve, places the CBO holder in higher esteem with his colleagues


----------



## JCraver (Jan 8, 2015)

It was "challenging" enough, just having to carry all 11 books into the test center...


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree JCraver, then the torture of them checking everyone one to make sure they were on the list


----------



## fatboy (Jan 8, 2015)

And again at the end, make sure you didn't add any notes.............


----------



## steveray (Jan 8, 2015)

Great....Guess I got screwed too then.....


----------



## fatboy (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank goodness I went through it with the legacy codes, just needed the four trades, and the legal management test..........


----------



## Kao Chen (Jan 8, 2015)

It would have been nice to have been treated to a movie and dinner before I got screwed too! I'm hoping that enough of us can complain to ICC to change this stupid rule. I've all ready contacted the certification team to lodge a protest!


----------



## mjesse (Jan 8, 2015)

http://media.iccsafe.org/news/eNews/2014v11n16/faq.pdf

Excerpt:

_Why_



_o In efforts to support coordination between the Fire Services and Building groups within_

_ICC, the former Board for International Professional Standards directed the CBO and Fire_

_Services Exam Development Committees to look for ways to work together in_

_developing content that could be used by individuals seeking either a CBO or CFM. The_

_two committees met in July to create new shared modules, as well as fire‐ and building‐_

_specific technical modules._



_o Expansion of the modules required for the CBO and CFM also strengthens both_

_credentials, raising the bar of competency required to attain and maintain these_

_designations._


----------



## ICE (Jan 8, 2015)

mjesse said:
			
		

> http://media.iccsafe.org/news/eNews/2014v11n16/faq.pdfExcerpt:
> 
> _Why_
> 
> ...


_That might make sense to someone who's smarter than me._


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 8, 2015)

When the three code groups became one they threw out one of my certifications. At the time I only needed one more certification and I would have had the CBO. I was a bit p.o'd and will not ever take another certification test.


----------



## Sifu (Jan 8, 2015)

Congratulations ICC, you just made me feel incompetent!  Was that the intent?


----------



## bubbah123 (Jan 19, 2015)

I am in line to become the BO after 10 years in the Housing Department. I have my B-1, working on my B-2.  My question, what is the best, sure fire way, to study for the 'tech module and legal' (01 & 02). I know the path has changed if I have not already started for 2015.  The advice I am looking for......what's the best strategy before taking the CBO exam? Anyone have any useful 'tools'?


----------



## fatboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, first off, welcome bubbah123!

Same thing I always say.........indexes and table of contents are your very close friends, visit them often. The "codes" are all assembled pretty much the same, the other non-code books are more of a challenge, one of them didn't have an index back in the day. So, I would say get to know those better..........and good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## mjesse (Jan 20, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum!

...and check out this related thread - http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/certifications/12766-cbo-legal-management-study-guide.html


----------



## jpranch (Jan 20, 2015)

The Construction Exam Center. It's pricey but worth it.

http://www.constructionexam.com/


----------



## Sifu (Jan 20, 2015)

I have helped out several people with exams and found the most useful advice (and personal experience) is to worry less about remembering specific code requirements and much more about learning the locations of items in the books.  Using critical thinking and logic about where the answer might be in the book is invaluable.  HOWEVER, that advice might not serve for the CBO exam.  For that one I don't think you can rely on having time to look stuff up in the 6 or 7 books they use for reference.  I sure didn't have time, I pretty much had to know the answers for most of the questions because there wasn't much time.


----------



## Sifu (Jan 20, 2015)

Disclaimer:  I only had to take the legal module but I imagine the technical is the same with all the books.


----------



## bubbah123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the advice fellas......Every bit helps.  So I guess the best 'avenue' to obtaining the CBO is to just know the material and be very speedy - its really just a race against the clock.  It is just a crazy amount of reference material to come into the exam with.  Even back in engineering school, they WANTED you to pass the exams.  I feel the ICC puts up obstacles to make it 'difficult' to pass. They really can make the tests VERY difficult by burying the answers in the code book or make them relevant to general code issue's we deal with daily.  This 'new path vs old path' to the CBO really has me erked. Our jurisdiction just adopted the 2012 code (Nov 1st 2014). All my references are for 2012, Fire , Mechanical, IRC, IBC.....etc.  We may NEVER adopt the 2015 code.  So I called the ICC and asked them about starting on the Legal and Tech Module 'path' since all the codes we use are 2012 now. We just spent thousands on the BRAND NEW (2012) code books for our department. ICC said that it is NOT an option.  So they want me to spend more $$$$ on 9 to 11, 2015 code books I may NEVER use after the test. So.....is this just a grab at selling more code books by the ICC?

My question to all......anyone have any pull with the ICC, to ask them, to allow jurisdictions to take exams pertinent to their states and not pertinent to the ICC's guidelines? Our job is to enforce  our adopted code.


----------



## bubbah123 (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyone have the CBO study guide pdf.?


----------



## bubbah123 (Feb 10, 2015)

I just got off the phone with ICC testing center and explained my frustration with the new CBO format.  Reiterating the fact that our jurisdiction just adopted the 2012 code and will probably NEVER adopt the 2015.  So what is the logic in having to buy $800 in 2015 code books to use for the test - then never opening them again?  If they are going to use the MM, MG, BC format, they should incorporate the 2009 and 2012 code into the test.  So.....the gal at the testing center said, NOPE they will not budge on this.  So it is very clear now that it has become not us enforcing our adopted code but rather buying code books we will never have to enforce.

Has anyone else talked to ICC on this?


----------



## Sifu (Feb 10, 2015)

I just took another exam at prisonvue err, um I mean pearsonvue.  I was treated like a criminal, had to "pat" myself down, turn my pockets inside out...., once I had to unwrap a cough drop and put it in a friggin napkin.  I go through far less at the TSA line.  Wait, guess I better not give them any ideas or next thing you know they will be using the same scanners that don't work at the airport.    I was also told I could not remove the index or TOC, something I have done in every test I have ever taken.  I used to try to give prisonvue and ICC the benefit of the doubt but I simply don't believe there are that many cheaters and I do think ICC has a vested interest in having people fail.  189.00 per test if you pass the first time just doesn't pay the bills I guess!  BTW, I passed the test so it's not sour grapes, just frustration at an ever increasing feeling that ICC only has one thing in mind.....This latest "improvement" only reinforces that notion.  I like studying and testing but I am largely doing it for my own self improvement and education now, but I am starting to wonder if it's worth it.   END OF RANT!  Thanks for indulging me.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm four tests away from my MCP...............wondering if it is worth it.............


----------



## pyrguy (Feb 10, 2015)

Back in the "old days" the CBO was three parts all on the same day. Pass or fail it all.  I was kind of bummed when it was changed to two seperate tests and a time frame to pass them both. But progress is pro... something.     Things change, I got old and crotchety.


----------



## north star (Feb 11, 2015)

*= & = & =*

fatboy,

I agree with you !.........I am 3 certs. away from the MCP and have

determined that it is not worth the costs & hassle to obtain it. 

*= & = & =*


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 12, 2015)

Sifu said:
			
		

> Congratulations ICC, you just made me feel incompetent!  Was that the intent?


Money!

BS


----------



## floydman (Jun 15, 2015)

See the below link the CBO can still be achieved by having the combination designation and the legal management.

www.iccsafe.org/Certification/Documents/ComboCertificate.pdf


----------



## Span (Oct 24, 2015)

I also like to study for my own self-improvement and education. I take 2012 Residential plan examiner and Building plan examiner test, and 2012 CBO-MM, MG, and BC test, luckily I pass them all.


----------



## CBOGUY (Apr 20, 2017)

bubbah123 said:


> Anyone have the CBO study guide pdf.?


 
Did you get the study guide?


----------



## CBOGUY (Apr 20, 2017)

Span said:


> I also like to study for my own self-improvement and education. I take 2012 Residential plan examiner and Building plan examiner test, and 2012 CBO-MM, MG, and BC test, luckily I pass them all.



Do you have any study guides?


----------



## twd22285 (Apr 24, 2017)

I signed up for Legal exam a while back. Taking it on Friday morning. I think i'm ready. Next is Management test, then the Building portion.The company I bought the study practice exams through told me today that the passing % nation wide for the building codes portion is 30%. Instead of changing the test, they are switching the amount of times you can test in a 6 month period from 2 to 6 (effective July 1)..So basically you can take the same test 6 times in a 6 month period. There is a good number of people upset about the new test. 80 questions out of 7 different code books with a 120 minute timer is BEAR of a test despite how well versed you are or how much studying you've done..Should be a fun journey. Good luck to all testing.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 26, 2017)

30% just does not sound right! Not doubting what you were told, but I do know that at that low level staff and now the PDC which used to be BIPS would know that something is wrong and would address the problem(s). Thoughts?


----------



## twd22285 (Apr 26, 2017)

jpranch said:


> 30% just does not sound right! Not doubting what you were told, but I do know that at that low level staff and now the PDC which used to be BIPS would know that something is wrong and would address the problem(s). Thoughts?



I totally agree! It sounds hard to believe..


----------



## JCraver (Apr 27, 2017)

The company selling you a study guide said that passing the test was hard?  Imagine that... 

I'm guessing the test is (rightly) difficult, but if only 30% of participants are passing it then I'd think ICC would already be working on that.


----------



## twd22285 (Apr 28, 2017)

Passed Legal 2015 portion this morning.. on to Management


----------



## JCraver (Apr 28, 2017)

twd22285 said:


> Passed Legal 2015 portion this morning.. on to Management



Congrats!


----------



## CBOGUY (May 4, 2017)

Any tips ? I failed twice.


----------



## JCraver (May 5, 2017)

If you can afford it (around $80 IIRC) the ICC online campus practice tests are actually pretty decent.

https://campusonline.iccsafe.org/catalog.php?ctype=1


----------



## CBOGUY (May 5, 2017)

JCraver said:


> If you can afford it (around $80 IIRC) the ICC online campus practice tests are actually pretty decent.
> 
> https://campusonline.iccsafe.org/catalog.php?ctype=1





Thank you J


----------



## CBOGUY (May 9, 2017)

bubbah123 said:


> Anyone have the CBO study guide pdf.?



Bubbah did you get the study guide?


----------



## CBOGUY (May 9, 2017)

CBOGUY said:


> Do you have any study guides?


No


----------



## CBOGUY (May 9, 2017)

twd22285 said:


> I signed up for Legal exam a while back. Taking it on Friday morning. I think i'm ready. Next is Management test, then the Building portion.The company I bought the study practice exams through told me today that the passing % nation wide for the building codes portion is 30%. Instead of changing the test, they are switching the amount of times you can test in a 6 month period from 2 to 6 (effective July 1)..So basically you can take the same test 6 times in a 6 month period. There is a good number of people upset about the new test. 80 questions out of 7 different code books with a 120 minute timer is BEAR of a test despite how well versed you are or how much studying you've done..Should be a fun journey. Good luck to all testing.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do? What is a good prep?


----------



## CBOGUY (May 9, 2017)

twd22285 said:


> Passed Legal 2015 portion this morning.. on to Management




Any tips?


----------



## Thomas Nabors (May 17, 2017)

Does any one know what books for each exam,  I have just got all my CERTS except for the E2 and E3.  I'm going to start on my CBO shortly and after reading this thread i discovered that now i have to take the MM, MG, BC instead of me just having my C8 and taking the 01 legal.  This was heartbreaking and now im very frustrated.  This seems a way for ICC to make more profit.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## twd22285 (May 28, 2017)

CBOGUY said:


> Any tips?



Yes! First off, Sorry for the late reply, i'm in the middle of studying for my Management module and have neglected the forum. The best tip I can give you is to use a study guide that mimics the actual test. I've used ICC Campus and was severely disappointed. I didn't feel that it prepped me well at all. It was also very discouraging to find 15+ errors on the practice exams. This was back in 2014 so I would imagine they have improved, nonetheless it's hard for me to give them money for that anymore.. The program I'm using now is England Training Center. Not taking the classes but just buying the study exams. I will PM you some of my contact info and you can give me a call if you want. There is some strategy to using only the practice exams


----------



## twd22285 (May 28, 2017)

Thomas Nabors said:


> Does any one know what books for each exam,  I have just got all my CERTS except for the E2 and E3.  I'm going to start on my CBO shortly and after reading this thread i discovered that now i have to take the MM, MG, BC instead of me just having my C8 and taking the 01 legal.  This was heartbreaking and now im very frustrated.  This seems a way for ICC to make more profit.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated



Copy and paste the link below, scroll down to pages 24-28 for the books required

https://www.iccsafe.org/wp-content/uploads/National_Certification_EIB-CBT.pdf


----------



## twd22285 (Jul 3, 2017)

UPDATE: Passed Management Module June 1st. Going to sign up for Building Codes and Standards for end of July. Getting closer. Again, the only study material I used was the practice exams. Best of luck to all testing.

-Tony


----------



## JCraver (Jul 5, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## twd22285 (Sep 30, 2017)

Took Building Codes and Standards two weeks ago..Failed. Wasn't even close. Back to the drawing board. There were some pretty in depth electrical questions I was not prepared for. Also, at least 5 questions on the test that the study exams never came close to touching on. May have to utilize a couple different programs to hit all the right chapters. Due to crazy work schedule I won't be able to dive into a study program again until middle of next week. I'll keep everyone posted.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## CBOGUY (Nov 10, 2017)

twd22285 said:


> Took Building Codes and Standards two weeks ago..Failed. Wasn't even close. Back to the drawing board. There were some pretty in depth electrical questions I was not prepared for. Also, at least 5 questions on the test that the study exams never came close to touching on. May have to utilize a couple different programs to hit all the right chapters. Due to crazy work schedule I won't be able to dive into a study program again until middle of next week. I'll keep everyone posted.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony


Did you retake the test ? How did you do ?


----------



## twd22285 (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm signing up for end of January. I think England Training really misses the boat on the Building Codes and Standards Practice Quiz.. Unfortunately, they are the only company that's offering economical study material (whats the saying "you get what you pay for..). I'm going to switch it up and purchase a couple different test banks and go from there. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## twd22285 (Jan 15, 2018)

Well I finally passed my building codes and standards test. What a relief. I highly recommend the PRONTO testing. I failed once at PearsonVue and failed one pronto test. So took it three times total. That completes my CBO testing journey. It's been a long one!


----------



## JCraver (Jan 16, 2018)

twd22285 said:


> Well I finally passed my building codes and standards test. What a relief. I highly recommend the PRONTO testing. I failed once at PearsonVue and failed one pronto test. So took it three times total. That completes my CBO testing journey. It's been a long one!



Congrats!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 16, 2018)

twd22285 said:


> Well I finally passed my building codes and standards test. What a relief. I highly recommend the PRONTO testing. I failed once at PearsonVue and failed one pronto test. So took it three times total. That completes my CBO testing journey. It's been a long one!



Congratulations!


----------



## CBOGUY (Jan 16, 2018)

Congrats Tony!! Tough tests!!

 I passed all my of exams using  Pronto testing services last week It’s Highly recommended .


----------



## twd22285 (Jan 16, 2018)

CBOGUY said:


> Congrats Tony!! Tough tests!!
> 
> I passed all my of exams using  Pronto testing services last week It’s Highly recommended .



Contgrats to you too! Thank you


----------



## twoply (Jan 18, 2018)

Congrats Tony! 

I passed my exams and took a position as a BO at a smaller municipality.

I jumped right in and I love it!

Best of luck to you out there!!!


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2018)

twd22285 said:


> Well I finally passed my building codes and standards test. What a relief. I highly recommend the PRONTO testing. I failed once at PearsonVue and failed one pronto test. So took it three times total. That completes my CBO testing journey. It's been a long one!


Did you have to take any others more then once? Having a tough time with management module! 74@, then, 71% feeling dejected! Too many finance and budget questions!!!


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2018)

twd22285 said:


> UPDATE: Passed Management Module June 1st. Going to sign up for Building Codes and Standards for end of July. Getting closer. Again, the only study material I used was the practice exams. Best of luck to all testing.
> 
> -Tony


Practice exams from where?


----------



## EricB (Dec 15, 2019)

Greetings all. First time here. I just passed my BC exam, and found this forum while searching for advise on my next module. I believe the MM will be best for me to attempt. And advice is welcomed, and i would be glad to share info from my BC experience if needed.


----------



## cda (Dec 15, 2019)

EricB said:


> Greetings all. First time here. I just passed my BC exam, and found this forum while searching for advise on my next module. I believe the MM will be best for me to attempt. And advice is welcomed, and i would be glad to share info from my BC experience if needed.




Welcome

Roll Tide

Congrats on the test.


My only advice, if not done yet, tab each chapter and the Index. 


You found the right place. I am not a test taker, but there are some here that will advise you.

Highly suggest you become a “Sawhorse”
Easier to up load pictures and stuff, when you run into a problem you have not seen before,,,
Plus helps support the forum.


----------



## EricB (Dec 15, 2019)

Thank you! And yes! Roll Tide!!


----------



## cda (Dec 15, 2019)

EricB said:


> Thank you! And yes! Roll Tide!!




Forgot, I think you may have search privileges. If you do there are a few threads on exams


----------

